

This Fish Is Driving Its Own Motorized Aquarium - mattjaynes
http://gizmodo.com/this-fish-is-driving-its-own-motorized-aquarium-1519829256

======
malandrew
This makes me wonder if there is the fish equivalent of a treadmill where a
circular bowl has a water flow from one side pumped through to the other side
based on the direction the fish is pointing and how quickly it is attempting
to swim in that direction.

------
taternuts
I imagine the fish probably hates that

